# Stihl 028



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

This is an old 028WB but has been a great one, really don't use it much anymore. It will start usually with no more than 3 pulls. After running for maybe 15 min. it will start missing out and eventually die. After it sets for about 10 min. or so it will start and run great for about another 6 or so min. and then starts missing out again and dies. It appears to be maybe an electrical problem because even if I choke it it doesn't help. Are we looking at the points, condenser and a coil breaking down when it gets hot? Appreciate any and all reply's I receive.......


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would be looking at the points and condenser first. Coils are pretty reliable, so I would look at that last.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank 30, appreciate the reply, will look into it maybe sometime next week and will report back. Thanks again....


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Just thought of something last night, I have been using 16-1 fuel mixture in that saw as my old small Polan XXX, my weed eater, blower and my old SeaKing 5 hp. outboard all used 16-1 and instead of mixing up another can I just use the 16-1 in the Stihl which I just thought it would lubricate it a little more. Now, could this foul the plug and create the same problem I have with it missing out after 15 or so min. of using then letting it set for 10 min. or so and then running for 5 min. or so before missing out again? Although I am doubtful, just wondering before I install new points and condenser. Thanks..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The richer mixture could cause the spark plug to foul prematurely and cause more carbon build up in the exhaust ports and muffler. Once the plug is fouled it's done, it will not work cold and then quit when hot, actually plugs work better once they are hot. The spark plug is always the first thing to look at and try though. I would certainly try a new one before going to the expense and trouble of the points and condenser.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Dec 3, 2008)

If you have to change the Points and Condenser Replace it with one of these http://www.cmsmallengines.net/rotary-c27/replacement-ignition-parts-.html A lot easier and a lot better than Points, and Condensers. Just install, and don't have to worry about them Fowelling, or Setting them. I have used them, and similar Products for over 20 Years. I put them in all my Chain Saws once the Points and Condensers fail. Hope this helps you. Bruce.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Bruce, I will go that route, haven't done anything yet.

appreciate....Will report back once I do install.....


----------



## FullCry (Dec 19, 2008)

*What will this electronic ignition not work on?*

Hey Bruce, I have a mid 1960's big 25lb bow saw and it uses a Magneto, points and condenser. Do you know if this rotary switching device will work on this saw? Thanks in advance for anybodies reply....FullCry


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Bruce, just wanted to let you guys know that I haven't ordered the Ignition Module for my 028 yet but still am going to do so. Don't want you guys to think that I received information on something and then not reply to if or not it helped...Thanks, appreciate...


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Bruce, how much trouble is it to change the ignition module on the 028? Also, can I replace the points in my old 1956 5hp Sea King boat motor with an ignition module? Thanks..


----------

